# crossfire r9 270x on corsair vs 650watt smpsu



## rockerz (Jul 27, 2014)

hey there,

my current rig is 
amd fx-8350 (black edition)
msi 990fx-a gd65
corsair  vs650wattsmpsu
sapphire r9 270x 2gb oc edition
corsair 4x2 1600mhz ram

i am planning to crossfire my gpu will it work fine ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2014)

Corsair VS series are considered lowest quality SMPS. So you have to go for Seasonic S12II 620 @ 5.4k in order to safely crossfire R9 270X...


----------



## rockerz (Jul 27, 2014)

so my smpsu wont do :s 

ps: is it a good idea to crossfire r9 270x?

- - - Updated - - -

can u suggest me some corsair ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2014)

rockerz said:


> so my smpsu wont do :s
> 
> ps: is it a good idea to crossfire r9 270x?
> 
> ...



Corsair CX600 @ 4600 is good.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 27, 2014)

Based on power requirements alone, I would say,its gonna be fine, according to total power requirements , its around 556 watts ( that too after I added a few extra components that you dont have)

But VS series is low end stuff, its always better if you upgrade

PS: Total Amperage Available on the +12V Rail(s) is the most important, followed by the +5V amperage and then the +3.3V amperage.


----------



## rockerz (Jul 27, 2014)

cx600 will do ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2014)

rockerz said:


> cx600 will do ?



Yes definitely...


----------



## rockerz (Jul 27, 2014)

there r 2 models cx600 n  cx600m


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Corsair VS series are considered lowest quality SMPS.





bssunil said:


> Corsair CX600 @ 4600 is good.



cx is not superior either especially with multi gpu set up.
@op, vs650 will handle two 270x in crossfire. however your cpu is much power hungry and if you plan on overclocking later, vs series may create problems. get seasonic s12ii 620 if possible. much much better than cx/vs series.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> cx is not superior either especially with multi gpu set up.
> @op, vs650 will handle two 270x in crossfire. however your cpu is much power hungry and if you plan on overclocking later, vs series may create problems. get seasonic s12ii 620 if possible. much much better than cx/vs series.



I already suggested him Seasonic S12II 620 buddy...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

^^ check post #4 and 7


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ check post #4 and 7



Check post #2 & #3 and then you can question me.
[#3rd post]OP asked for only Corsair buddy inspite of my #2nd post.Ok.

Your's is #9th post buddy...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 27, 2014)

Do not OC anything,It will be fine


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 29, 2014)

why do want a cheap PSU when you will be running high end components??


----------



## rockerz (Jul 30, 2014)

i already own dem :s m nt planning to buy a smps currently all i wnt is to crossfire my gpu n m nt planning to oc it too crossfire will do solves my purpose will change smps when ill oc


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2014)

rockerz said:


> hey there,
> 
> my current rig is
> amd fx-8350 (black edition)
> ...



Just check this thread if you have a VS650 PSU:*www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html


----------



## joshuac (Jul 30, 2014)

@op first of all why crossfire it's better to be with a single gpu because of the heat output and increased power consumption, a single 270x is fine for 1080p gaming


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2014)

Showing power supply products for:
                              *www.plugloadsolutions.com/images/logos/corsair_logo.gif             
                              Click here                 to view all manufacturers. Click on column header to sort.




115V Internal


230V Internal


115V Industrial


*230V EU Internal*



 ​ 






ManufacturerModel NumberForm FactorWattage10%20%50%100%RatingDate CertifiedCorsair75-001834   (CP-9020095) (VS350)ATX12V35079.0484.3885.9083.04Standard10-06-14Corsair75-001835   (CP-9020096) (VS450)ATX12V45079.0884.6786.1582.74Standard12-06-14Corsair75-001836   (CP-9020097) (VS550)ATX12V55080.7485.6986.9482.78Standard12-06-14Corsair75-001837   (CP-9020098) (VS650)ATX12V65082.2186.4086.9682.33Standard10-06-14


Link:Ecova Plug Load Solutions


----------

